# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دعاء مكتوب على حيطان الجنة

## محمدين

*دعاء مكتوب على حيطان الجنة
اقرأ هذا الدعاء ولو مرة واحدة في حياتك
قيل أن جبريل عليه السلام أتى النبي صلى الله علية
وسلم فقال:ـ
يا محمد، السلام يُقرئك السلام، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام، وقد أوهبك
هذا الدعاء الشريف ـ يا محمد، ما من عبد يدعو وتكون خطاياه
وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار، وعدد أوراق الأشجار، وقطر الأمطار، وبوزن
السموات والأرض، إلا غفر الله تعالى ذلك كله له!ـ يا محمد، هذا
الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش، ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها، وجميع ما
فيها... ـ أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به،
وبهذا الدعاء تُفتح أبواب الجنة يوم القيامة، وما من ملك مقرب إلا
تقرب إلى ربه ببركته! ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمِن من عذاب القبر، ومن
الطعن والطاعون، وينتصر ببركته على أعدائه! ـ يا محمد، من قرأ
هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة، ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون
وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامها، والحلق في عرسات القيامة
ينظرون إليه كأنه نبي من الأنبياء! ـ يا محمد، من صام يوماً
واحداً، وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أي وقت
كان، أقوم على قبره ومعي براق من نور عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر،
فتقول الملائكة: يا إله السموات والأرض، من هذا العبد؟ فيُجيبهم
النداء، يا ملائكتي هذا عبدٌ من عبيدي قرأ الدعاء في عمره مرة
واحدة!ثم يُنادي المنادي من قِبل الله تعالى أن أصرفوه إلى جوار
إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام
وجوار محمد صلى الله عليه وسلمـ يامحمد،
ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غُفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم
السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى، وقطر الأمطار، وورق الأشجار، ووزن الجبال
وعدد ريش الطيور، وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات، وعدد الوحوش
والدواب، يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله. ولو صارت البحار مداداً
والأشجار أقلاماً والإنس والجن والملائكة، وخلق الأولين والآخرين
يكتبون إلى يوم القيامة لفني المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ولا يقدرون على
حصر ثواب هذا الدعاءـ وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه،
بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمانـ وقال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله
تعالى عنه، نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة
هذا الدعاءـ وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه، كلما
أردتُ أن أنظر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام، أقرأ هذا
الدعاءـ وقال سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه ورضي عنه، كلما
أشرع في الجهاد أقرأ هذا الدعاء، وكان تعالى ينصرني على الكفار
ببركة هذا الدعاء ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً، شفاه الله
تعالى؛ أو كان فقيراً، أغناه الله تعالى؛ ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان
به هم أو غم زال عنه؛ وإن كان عليه دين خلص منه، وإن كان في سجن
وأكثر من قرائته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمناً من شر الشيطان، وجور
السلطان قال سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قال لي جبريل: يا
محمد، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على
قبر لا يُعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه
بالغة ما بلغت، لأن فيه أسم الله الأعظم وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء
وعلَّمه لمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه مع أرواح
الشهداء، ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعده الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم.
فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً مستمراً
إن شاء الله تعالى فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته، وأن
يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته، إنه على ما يشاء قدير وبعباده خبير
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين إلى يوم الدين 
((الدعاء))
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق
المبين،لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين،لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب
آبائنا الأولين،سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين،لا إله إلا الله
وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت،
بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير.لا إله إلا الله
إقراراً بربوبيته،سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته،اللهمَّ يا نور
السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار السماوات والأرض، يا 
ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض، يا مالك
السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم السماوات والأرض، يا
قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة اللهمَّ إني أسألك، أن 
لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،
بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال والإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم
الراحمين بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن
محمد رسول الله، وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب
فيها، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور.الحمد لله الذي لا يُرجى إلا
فضله، ولا رازق غيره الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في
السماء وهو السميع البصير اللهمَّ إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة
تُطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتُصلح بها أمري،
وتُغني بها فقري، وتُذهب بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها
سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني، وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتُبيّض
بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين اللهمَّ إليك مددتُ يدي، وفيما عندك
عظمت رغبتي، فأقبل توبتي، وأرحم ضعف قوتي، وأغفر خطيئتي، وأقبل
معذرتي، وأجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً، وإلى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا
أرحم الراحمين اللهمَّ لا هاديَ لمن أضللت، ولا معطيَ لما منعت،
ولا مانع لما أعطيت، ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا
مؤخر لما قدمت.اللهمّ َ أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل،
وأنت العزيز فلا تذل، وأنت المنيع فلا تُرام، وأنت المجير فلا
تُضام ، وأنت على كل شيء قدير اللهمَّ لا تحرم سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ
نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك، ولا تمنع
عني مواهبك لسوء ما
عندي، ولا تُجازني بقبيح عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا
أرحم الراحمين اللهمَّ لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك... ولا تخيبني وأنا
أرجوك اللهمَّ إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب
دعوة المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، أرحمني برحمتك اللهمَّ لكَ 
أسلمتُ، وبكَ آمنتُ، وعليكَ توكلتُ، وبكَ خاصمتُ وإليكَ
حاكمتُ، فاغفر لي ما قدمتُ وما أخرتُ، وما أسررتُ وما أعلنتُ،
وأنتَ المقدم وأنتَ المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والأخر والظاهر
والباطن، عليكَ توكلتُ، وأنتَ رب العرش العظيم اللهمَّ آتِ نفسي
تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب
العالمين اللهمَّ إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير ـ وأدعوك دعاء
المفتقر الذليل، لا تجعلني بدعائك ربي شقياً، وكن بي رؤفاً رحيماً
يا خير المئولين، يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين اللهمَّ رب
جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل وعزرائيل، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني
لما تُحب وترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة
ـ ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً و
ناصراً. آمين يا رب العالمين اللهمَّ أستر عورتي وأقبل عثرتي،
وأحفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي، وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن
تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين اللهمَّ إني أسألكَ الصبر عند
القضاء، ومنازل الشهداء، وعيش السعداء، والنصر على الأعداء،
ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.
آمين يا أرحم الراحمين
أرجو من كل من يقرأ هذا الدعاء أن يُبلغه عنا ولو لواحد
فقط، ووالله إن الله لا يُضيع أجر المحسنين وسيكون هذا الدعاء بإذن
الله حجة لنا يوم القيامة لا حجة علينا بإذن الله تعالى أسأل
الله أن يوفقنا لما يُحبه ويرضاه، وجزاكم الله كل خير
اللهم ارحم موتنا وارحم موتى المسلمين
الهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولاخواني واخواتي جميعا
اللهم اهدي كل ضال عن سبيلك
اللهم اشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بارك الله فيك...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أخي محمدين جزاك  الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم الرائع محمدين وان شاء الله سنبلغة عنك الكثير 
وفي ميزان حسانتك وحسناتنا يارب العالمين
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## alhawii

*مشكور لهذا الكنز ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الأخ محمدين مشكور على الجهد , 
وأرجو أن تكتب مصدر الحديث , وهل الحديث صحيح ؟ قال العلماء الإسناد من الدين . 
 وشكراً أخى محمدين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*اللهم آمييين .
مشكور أخي محمدين
                        	*

----------


## كورموج

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*امين يارب العالمين :sm20:
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مشكور علي الجهد ربنا يصلح حالنا
                        	*

----------


## الاستاذ

*الدعاء المسمى بـ : " دعاء العرش وفضائل دعاء العرش " : دعاء مبتدع ، لا أصل له ، ولا دليل عليه من الكتاب والسنة ، ولم ينسب إلى مرجع معتمد ، فهو من اختراع من وضعه ، وواضعه مجهول ، وفيه ألفاظ مكذوبة ، مثل قوله : ( أسألك باسمك المكتوب على جناح جبريل وعلى ميكائيل وعلى جبهة إسرافيل ، وعلى كف عزرائيل الذي سميت به منكرا ونكيرا وبحق أسرار عبادك عليك ) ، وفيه وعود مكذوبة لأجل إغراء الناس بهذا الدعاء المبتدع ، مثل قوله : ( من دعا به مرة واحدة حشره الله يوم القيامة ووجهه يتلألأ . . إلخ ) 

( وإن كان له ذنوب أكثر من ماء البحر وقطر الأمطار . . إلخ ) ( ويكتب له ثواب ألف عمرة مبرورة ، وإن قرأه خائف أمنه الله ، أو عطشان سقاه الله ، أو جائع أطعمه الله . إلخ ) ( وإن حمله ذو عاهة برئ ، أو زوجة أكرمها زوجها ، وأمن من الجن والإنس والمردة والشياطين والأوجاع والأمراض ، ورجع إلى أهله إن كان غائبا . .) إلى آخر كذبه . 

وهذا دعوة إلى تعليق التمائم والحروز والتعلق بغير الله .

فالواجب منع توزيعه ونشره وإتلاف ما وجد منه ، ومعاقبة من يروجه بين الناس ؛ لأنه دعوة لنشر البدع والخرافات وتعليق التمائم والحروز . وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاستاذ
					

الدعاء المسمى بـ : " دعاء العرش وفضائل دعاء العرش " : دعاء مبتدع ، لا أصل له ، ولا دليل عليه من الكتاب والسنة ، ولم ينسب إلى مرجع معتمد ، فهو من اختراع من وضعه ، وواضعه مجهول ، وفيه ألفاظ مكذوبة ، مثل قوله : ( أسألك باسمك المكتوب على جناح جبريل وعلى ميكائيل وعلى جبهة إسرافيل ، وعلى كف عزرائيل الذي سميت به منكرا ونكيرا وبحق أسرار عبادك عليك ) ، وفيه وعود مكذوبة لأجل إغراء الناس بهذا الدعاء المبتدع ، مثل قوله : ( من دعا به مرة واحدة حشره الله يوم القيامة ووجهه يتلألأ . . إلخ ) 

( وإن كان له ذنوب أكثر من ماء البحر وقطر الأمطار . . إلخ ) ( ويكتب له ثواب ألف عمرة مبرورة ، وإن قرأه خائف أمنه الله ، أو عطشان سقاه الله ، أو جائع أطعمه الله . إلخ ) ( وإن حمله ذو عاهة برئ ، أو زوجة أكرمها زوجها ، وأمن من الجن والإنس والمردة والشياطين والأوجاع والأمراض ، ورجع إلى أهله إن كان غائبا . .) إلى آخر كذبه . 

وهذا دعوة إلى تعليق التمائم والحروز والتعلق بغير الله .

فالواجب منع توزيعه ونشره وإتلاف ما وجد منه ، ومعاقبة من يروجه بين الناس ؛ لأنه دعوة لنشر البدع والخرافات وتعليق التمائم والحروز . وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم



بارك الله فيك أخى الأستاذ , 
مثل هذه الأحاديث ظاهرالكذب فيها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وذلك لركاكة 
ألفاظها كما قال العلماء , وأيضاً للتهويل فى كمية الأجر والثواب . 
خطورة الأمر تأتى فى أن هذه الأحاديث المكذوبة تصرف المسلم عن الصحيح من السنة . 
أكرر الشكر والدعاء لك أخى الأستاذ .
                        	*

----------


## العمدة

*اللهم قوي إيمانك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*جزاك الله خيـــر
ربنا يجلعوا في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------

